# Shimano front shifter for a dropper lever



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

All. I have seen plenty of videos of folks using a sram shifter as a dropper lever. I tried to convert my son's tiara lever this weekend and darn if that did not go super well. 

Anyway have any specifics on how to setup a shimano shifter to be a dropper lever?

I removed the little tab that drops into the rings and by doing so I actually removed the ability to actuate the cable. Ooops.


----------



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, I did not find any videos or posts about how to modify a shimano lever. I wound up with a 105 lever and went after it. What I found was there is and obvious ratchet lever and a not so obvious one on the side. I had to trim the lever some and drill one hole in it to get rid of the not so visible ratchet lever. Now I have a shimano dropper shifter. I’m pumped.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I’m not quite sure I’m following you. Is it a 1x setup with the new 105 lever operating the dropper?


----------



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes. I am going to post a primitive video on tube about this. See if this helps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bnu_zxPbe4&feature=youtu.be


----------

